# too much sleep bad?



## samsizzle

Hello everyone.

My pitt sleeps a lot! He sleeps all night and then when we let him in during the day he sleeps on the couch, then he just lays around and sleeps where ever else he can. He used to do this a lot and then when we let him out he would get super excited and literally sprint in circles as fast as he can around the yard. 

Back then I knew it was lack of exercise, but now I run him 2-3 miles everyday in my hilly city. It makes sense that he would be tired, but it's like he doesnt want to do anything except sleep unless we go out and run. Are you dogs like this too? Is he just too bored or what? If I grab a toy he sometimes will sometimes play, or he will just chew on it or keep sleeping. 

What do your dogs do when you are home/arent at home? do they just run around and play with toys or are they sleeping on the floor somewhere when you go to see them?

He used to be unruly when we first got him so we would make him sit and lay and this may have made him lazy? Did we condition him to do this? 

thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## performanceknls

It sounds like you have a classic couch potato! I have had a few like that and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

sounds like when i was in jail they held me in for 23 hours and let me run for a hour. so i worked out a llittle and then slept the rest of the time if i could. worst 10 days of my life


----------



## Jaz's dad

Jaz sleeps a fair bit, but when she wakes up..............she is hyperactive and plays non stop for a couple of hours, then back to sleep. The patern repeats itself every couple of hours.


----------



## meganc66

yeah, i just think your pup is a lazy, loving the easy life pup! sounds like my Belle!!!!
When Belle was little, i totally thought there was something wrong with her. at 4 months old, i could leave her out of her crate in the house and she wouldnt chew anything, go potty, nothing. she would just curl up on the couch and sleep. when people came over, they didn't even notice belle was there cuz she would just sleeeep and sleeeeeeeeeep. some people came over a lot and had never really even "met" her!

The other part is, however, she would play HARD at work. she has her doggy friend that is a month older than her and they play sooo hard and she probably runs like 5 miles a day doing laps around the back yard. she loves to go jogging with me, though, and she really likes to do flirt pole and jump an agility jump my fiance made.

I fostered a shihtzu/poodle mix when Belle was about 7 or so months old, and it brought a whole new life to her! she would come home and play with Miley (my foster dog) and they would snuggle and lay together, and just be awesome! when Miley found a home (fiance said i couldnt keep her :[) Belle went back to the lazy, sleepy dog and I decided I wanted another dog. Belle is so much more active now, it makes me happy!

Not saying you should get another dog, but just find things that he likes and keep him engaged and entertained, there's nothing wrong with sleeping!


----------



## 9361

Helena sleeps a lot too. She is either sleeping or on window patrol. She is on window patrol right now. I was wondering the same thing. She used to be a very active dog. But shes always been an apartment dog. She gets excited outdoors. I do appreciate the laziness. So many people talk about how much exercise the breed needs. And I see that is true in friends dogs. But mine is just a happy lazy couch potato. And I like that.


----------



## Nizmo

i dont think a dog can sleep too much. after all that is what they do most the time lol


----------



## PitBullHappenings

too much sleep?? Try telling both my females that...they'll look at you for a sec and be like "whatever..." and lay their heads right back down.


----------



## boogiebot

doesnt really sound like a bad thing. I take nahla for a 1hour walk and let her rip around with the other puppies at the park. she usually comes home after and goes straight to bed for a few hours then wakes up to eat dinner. but she is only 3 months so she might grow out of it. to be honest if she ended up being a couch potato i dont think that it would bother me too much. 

sounds like you are doing all the right things for your dog. i dont think you need to worry to much. enjoy your buddy.


----------

